# Dog Food



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

So we have been doing extensive research on pet foods and it appears that most affordable dog food is the equivalent feeding yourprotector fast food. Seems like corn, fillers are the top ingredients which seem to offer little benefit nutritionally.

Seems like once you bridge the gap to a nutritional dog food the price soars to upwards of $40.00 for approximately 30 pounds of dog food.

After speaking with one of the K9 handlers I have learned that they feed exclusively exclusively a raw diet, also known a the BARF diet,( not sure where that acronym came from) 

They have also recommended a diet of rice, potatoes, combined with a protein source, such as red meat, turkey, chicken including uncooked bones, such as raw chicken wings.

From an economic perspective with a little time seems like a far healthier meal can be prepared for less than that of the cheap dog food which appears to be little more than filler.

just wondering what everyone else is feeding, seems like they deserve the best diet possible given their role.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

I feed Purina dog chow. 🤷🏻‍♀️ I really don't have time to customize a raw diet and then add grains. Grain free is not good for dogs, especially large breeds. My dogs are all healthy, active, good looking coat and skin, and good longevity.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I feed mine 4Health from Tractor Supply. I feel like it's pretty decent, and the best option at a reasonable price point. I do frequently add goat milk to their kibble, sometimes quail eggs, and occasionally they'll get a whole quail for dinner instead of kibble. I don't have the extra time or money to try and figure out a raw diet that's nutritionally balanced and I'd be worried about them ending up being deficient in something.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

mine gets raw but i only have one dog and one cat. my cat has been on raw since i adopted her back when she was 3. she is now in her late teens and still has nice teeth(she is a indoor cat).
my 100 pound girl is down to 2-3 pounds a day. probably average out to 2.5 pounds a day. i have multiple sources for her raw food now which is great(freezer space is the problem). she also gets knuckle bones and turkey necks to chew on. i did consider high end dry food as it would be so much easier, but it was just as expensive and i would never feed low end dog food. I am not a meat eater and i dont go "out" to eat very often so i try to save where i can to afford to feed raw.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We did raw but could not keep up the demand for all our dogs (8 at the time 2 being Great Danes) 
We raised meat rabbits and all roosters were dog food. Life just got in the way. Now, For our small Sr dogs they get the 4health from tsc and our large dogs get Diamond brand from Tsc. It's not great food...but they seem to do fine on it. All our dogs are older, 9 and up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter makes her little dogs food. She does big batch and measures it out in individual packages for a months worth. She does the ground beef, turkey or chicken, brown rice she cooks to death..veggies she has on hand and she put doggie vitamine in there. She cooks it all in a slow cooker then packages it. Her little Boston Terrier does well on this. I can get exact ingredients she used if needed. 😉


----------

